# POSSIBLE BUG 3.34: Can't receive some Los Angeles OTA channels



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Just tried to tune in some OTA channels in Los Angeles with my 811. Channels 2 (KCBS Digital 60), 11 (KTTV Digital 65), and 13 (KCOP Digital 66), are all showing a signal strength of 49% and can't be tuned in. My 942 receives these OTA channels with the same antenna and shows a signal strength of 85 to 90 for these channels. Prior to 3.34, the 811 had no problems receiving these three channels.

I have a second 811 in another room and it also has the same problems with these channels using the same rooftop antenna.

In the AVS forum local channel section, there are no reports of problems with these channels.

Is anyone else having a problem with these channels in Los Angeles with their 811 since 3.34?


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

No,
I've been watching CBS all day on my 811 OTA, and I am now watching FOX.


everything is ok. 



I can't get ABC, but that is because of a bad multipath issue I am having.. and have had since I installed my antenna


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks. I going to have to check my antenna. Perhaps it's turned and is barely getting CBS, good enough for the 942's tuner, but perhaps not good enough for the 811's tuner.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am getting all the OTA channels (expect 13) as always. Dont see any issues with 3.34 in regards to receiving OTA. The Seahawks game looked amazing.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> The Seahawks game looked amazing.


Indeed, it did.

I'm going to get someone out to check my antenna. It's just so strange that KCBS is coming in fine with the 942, but has such a low signal level and can't be received with the two 811s that I have.


----------



## DCWillia (May 6, 2005)

Hello! I am also having problems with picking up channel 13 (KCOP) at my location. I am also having problems with channel 7 (KABC). It comes in, but is really plagued by pixelization problems. I re-aligned my antenna and got 13 to come in sometimes, but I really am having problems with pixelization on both channels. With two weeks left until the superbowl, I would appreciate you posting any suggestions or remedys you come across. Good Luck!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have both a 921 and an 811 hooked up to the same OTA antenna. My 921 shows signal strength numbers in the around 100. My 811 shows them around 80. However, whenever I have problems with dropouts I get them on both receivers at the same time. I now the scales are a ratio of some soft (signal to error), but I am not sure if both boxes use the same algorithm. The point here for me is that when I see issues I have always seen them on both boxes. When things are going good both boxes are humming along. 

You might try moving your 811 and hooking it to the 921 OTA input and see if you still have the issue. I would check all connections. Might have a bad connection of the line leading to the 811.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> I have both a 921 and an 811 hooked up to the same OTA antenna. My 921 shows signal strength numbers in the around 100. My 811 shows them around 80. However, whenever I have problems with dropouts I get them on both receivers at the same time. I now the scales are a ratio of some soft (signal to error), but I am not sure if both boxes use the same algorithm. The point here for me is that when I see issues I have always seen them on both boxes. When things are going good both boxes are humming along.
> 
> You might try moving your 811 and hooking it to the 921 OTA input and see if you still have the issue. I would check all connections. Might have a bad connection of the line leading to the 811.


With my situation, when I couldn't get some of the OTA channels on the 811, I could get them on the 942. Also, as I mentioned, I have another 811 in a different room that demonstrated the exact same issue.

In any case, I have an antenna guy coming out later this week to check my antenna and feeds. That should help determine if the problem is with the antenna or the receivers.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

You can always remove the splitter and direct connect it to your favorite 811.

I did experience one drop during the Seahawks game, but it came right back up


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Cokeswigga said:


> You can always remove the splitter and direct connect it to your favorite 811.


This wouldn't be very convenient.

In any case, this gets even stranger. All day yesterday, every time I checked the 811, KCBS was was reading 49% (along with the other two channels I mentioned) and couldn't lock in, whereas the 942 was reading about 80 for the same channels. Just got home from work. Haven't touched anything since yesterday, but now all three channels that were reading 49 yesterday on the 811 and couldn't lock in, are reading about 80 to 85 on the same 811 and come in fine. I think my head is going to explode. There is no explanation that I can come up with to explain this. I'm going to keep the appointment with the antenna guy and see what's going on up on the roof.


----------

